# Poll? Should The E-Bike Forum Continue To Exist



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Came across this poll in the *General Discussion forum*:

http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/poll-should-e-bike-forum-continue-exist-1082756.html

It may come to nothing (or go sideways like many ebike threads), but it seems like folks who frequent this forum should be made aware of it.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Toestraps all the way!


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

levity said:


> .. but it seems like folks who frequent this forum should be made aware of it.


Interesting that you recognize that they might not see it.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

There's an e-bike forum? Never heard of it.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

No, this forum is a downer, it provides minimal quality content, and promotes a significant amount of strife.

It’s a Shame (sham) really, but clearly the ebikers and non ebikers don’t play all together.

There are ebike forums a plenty, it’s time to pull the plug and call it.

At one point I would have considered being a moderator to this forum, but the negativity and downright ugliness is so much worse on this forum; possibly as bad as all the other forums combined, that it’s not worth the trouble.

Nearly every thread gets locked, what a pisser that’s gotta be for a moderator.


----------



## TNTE3 (Nov 10, 2017)

There a lot of newbies on ebikes and there just learning.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

TNTE3 said:


> There a lot of newbies on ebikes and there just learning.


A lot of the ebikers on here claim the exact opposite, that the vast majority are older mountain bikers. But with cheaper ebikes rolling in, I imagine we'll start to see kids getting them for Christmas and hitting the trails.


----------



## ruthabagah (Jun 4, 2018)

Nurse Ben said:


> No, this forum is a downer, it provides minimal quality content, and promotes a significant amount of strife.
> 
> It's a Shame (sham) really, but clearly the ebikers and non ebikers don't play all together.
> 
> ...


sure, lets lock a couple of the well known troll from the ebike sub forum, and we will see more content and meaningful discussions.

It's not fun to want to start a thread or a product review and have always the same members show up and start insulting other members.

Lock it if you want, but you will play the bully's game.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

ruthabagah said:


> sure, lets lock a couple of the well known troll from the ebike sub forum, and we will see more content and meaningful discussions.
> 
> It's not fun to want to start a thread or a product review and have always the same members show up and start insulting other members.
> 
> Lock it if you want, but you will play the bully's game.


I see ebikers make this claim but if you actually look at the threads, it simply is not true. Threads that are reviews etc, I see no insulting other members or even comments from anyone other than ebikers. When ebikers start threads like "Ebikes are here to stay!" and other flame bait, then yes, they draw in non-ebikers.

Go ahead, go look in the ebike forum and see for yourself. It seems to me that a number of the ebikers just like to whine about being victims.


----------



## ruthabagah (Jun 4, 2018)

chazpat said:


> I see ebikers make this claim but if you actually look at the threads, it simply is not true. Threads that are reviews etc, I see no insulting other members or even comments from anyone other than ebikers. When ebikers start threads like "Ebikes are here to stay!" and other flame bait, then yes, they draw in non-ebikers.
> 
> Go ahead, go look in the ebike forum and see for yourself. It seems to me that a number of the ebikers just like to whine about being victims.


Just a couple of recent posts from well-known trolls:

"Along with every other use. They are also I.C.E. centric, the last thing mountain bikers need to align themselves with. You wouldn't happen to sit on the board would you?"

"The same should be said of you, the one spouting the same tired rhetoric of the unicorn hunting e-motor bike fans."

"Come on, you're smart enough to know a pedal assist still has a throttle. Just because it is controlled through the pedals does not magically turn it into a non-throttle. My car doesn't have a twist..."
"Ok, I have it figured out, tuckerjt07 is a neural network that just talks in circles without really saying anything. Wow, that is pretty impressive, seemed like a real human for awhile. We all fell..."
"How brain dead is it to say that a motor on a bike makes it not motorized."
"Ebikers are like the gill netting for fish, I am riding here, there is no motor on my bike, that's what the law says. You should all give me a seat at the table... blah blah f'ing blah"
"ruthagaba is about as believable as your stupid stories about how every person you meet on the trails loves your ebike and just can't wait to get one."


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

"I keep thinking ebikers are like The Borg, resistance is futile!"


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

chazpat said:


> I see ebikers make this claim but if you actually look at the threads, it simply is not true. Threads that are reviews etc, I see no insulting other members or even comments from anyone other than ebikers. When ebikers start threads like "Ebikes are here to stay!" and other flame bait, then yes, they draw in non-ebikers.
> 
> Go ahead, go look in the ebike forum and see for yourself. It seems to me that a number of the ebikers just like to whine about being victims.


yep.

Stick to product reviews of Class 1 eBikes and you won't draw Ire. If users come into product threads about class 1 eBikes and start causing trouble, report the posts and they will be dealt with.

Keep posting threads titled "eBikes are here to stay" and you will draw attention. Those sorts of posts are just baiting people into arguments. The "new Posts" section of the site is used by many, so when you post in this forum, it is still visible on the new posts page. Users will still see them even if they never come into the eBike section of the MTBR forums.


----------

